# Fishing in Venice, LA with Super Strike Charters



## Damon (Feb 12, 2007)

The offshore fishing out of Venice is definitely starting to move into a summer time pattern. Our Swordfish, Yellowfin Tuna, and Mahi Mahi catches have been in full force since entering into the summer months. Our largest Yellowfin weighed in at 191lbs, and our largest swordfish weighing in at 170lbs. Snapper season has had a great start since opening on June 1st in Federal Gulf waters. We've also been targeting Grouper and Cobia. Due to the calm waters and different species of fish we've been catching, its very evident that the best time to fish is now.

As for the inshore fishing, as we move into summer the speckled trout bite should really be picking up. The bull red fishing has been in full force and we expect it to remain that way till about October. We have been targeting them mainly along the beaches and sandbars outside of the passes. Most days it is top water action, which makes it really exciting. The other species we have also been catching have been Sheepshead, Flounder and Drum.

To see more of our catches, please visit our website at 
http://www.superstrikecharters.com
You can also give us a call at 985.640.3735


----------

